# Tomorrow moose crosses the bridge



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Moose has gone downhill fast. He fought the fight for 18 months but he's not eating and has gotten weak. Tomorrow at 9:30 we will guide the best golden I've ever known over the bridge. Moose is one of the last (along with buddy) of the beginning goldens. Sandy. Duke, Tailor, Daisy, Jazz, Jules, Snowbear, many more and HOOCH. I pray that Hooch will be there to greet moose as well as all our Goldie and doggie and kitty friends. It's so very hard but I guess when you love hard you grieve hard. Prayers please to give us strength. Beth, Moose and Angel


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

my heart just broke 

I'm so sorry


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you & your courageous Moose


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

HUGS to you - my heart goes out to you at this time. Spend the night burying your nose in his fur and let him know how very much he is loved (he already knows this but do it for you).

Please know we are with you as you go through this most painful time, and we get it. I started crying as I wrote this, and the tears are flowing. I am so sorry.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Sending comforting thoughts your way for you and sweet Moose.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to read your post. My heart is breaking for you, it is hard to find the right words. There is nothing but the truth in your words, when you love hard you grieve hard too. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear this. It's all so difficult, even when you know it's time.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think everyone here feels your pain. Know he'll be waiting for you many years from now.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry that you are going through this with Moose. Run free sweetheart.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so very sorry to read this and sending golden light for your Moose as he crosses the Bridge.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you Beth.... Praying for your peace and strength as you help Moose cross over.


----------



## Baileysmommydog (Dec 27, 2015)

They give us great joy and we feel great sorrow. Will be thinking of you and Moose this morning. Sadly, I know what you are feeling. My Bailey girl will be there to greet him along with all the other Goldens. Big hug to you both.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your special boy.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sure Moose had a wonderful life with you. I'm so sorry. Agnes


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

So very sorry for you and Moose.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. May Moose live on forever in your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I'm thinking of you and Moose today.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. Sending prayers for strength and comfort for you all. I lit a candle for Moose to light his way across the Bridge. Maybe others would like to, as well.

Light a Candle

Holding you and Moose close in thought.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, you are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Candle lit to help guide his journey !!! Run Free Moose


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Prayers going out to you, Moose & your family . I feel your pain having to help my 9 YO last November then just 2 short months later my 12 YO cross over . May your memories comfort you at this time. I'm so sorry


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wish I had some words of comfort, just know that I am thinking of you and Moose.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Moose....RIP sweet one, and prayers and thoughts for you Beth....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I am so very sorry, my heart aches for you a thousand times over. My thoughts are with you. Run free, Moose!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

You and your precious Moose are in our thoughts and prayers. Sending lots of love to you, your family, and Moose.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My heart just broke reading this. Brings back a flood of memories losing our Cooper. Prayers.


----------



## maddiemallorysmom (Apr 8, 2016)

You are in my thoughts....I am so very sorry....


----------



## sirbailey (Feb 6, 2016)

Toughest journey ever... thoughts are with you.
RIP Moose.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Moose.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Very sorry, thoughts and prayers coming your way, Moose will have lots of company at the Bridge. RIP sweet Boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Run free sweet baby Moose, your mammy will keep you alive forever in her heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy's Mom Forever*

Thank you Buddy's Mom Forever, for adding Moose to the Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-3.html#post6449018


----------

